# startx probleme

## atrww

ich habe mit hilfe von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop.html versucht kde einzurichten

mit /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config habe ich alles eingestellt

wenn ich dann startx eingebe bekomme ich folgende meldung:

release date: 18.....

.....

build operating system: linux 2.4.19-gentoo....

module loader presend

...

(==)log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time....

(==using config file "/root/XF86Config"

(EE)VGA(0) drivver can´t support depth 24

(EE)Screen(s) found,but none have a usable configuration

fatal server error:

no screens found

....

XIO fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on xserver ":0.0"

after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> (EE)VGA(0) drivver can´t support depth 24
> 
> (EE)Screen(s) found,but none have a usable configuration

 

Das klingt, als ob Deine Grafikkarte nicht mit 24bit klarkommt. Also entweder 32 als DefaultDepth versuchen, oder wahrscheinlich auf 16 runtergehen. Zur eingestellten DefaultDepth muß dann eine Display Section vorhanden sein, ungefähr so:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier   "Screen0"

        Device       "Deine Karte, weiß nicht"

        Monitor      "Deine Monitor, weiß nicht"

        DefaultDepth    16

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       16

                Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Ich hoffe, das war ein Treffer,  :Wink: 

Larde.

----------

## jaso

Es hat mir nie Spaß gemacht, die XF86Config zu erstellen .....

Den Meldungen nach, vermute ich, daß die Farbtiefe Deiner Grafikkarte nicht korrekt installiert ist. Hast Du evtl. eine Karte installiert, die keine 24Bit Farbtiefe unterstützt ? ((EE)VGA(0) drivver can´t support depth 24 )

Versuch doch erstmal eine geringere Farbtiefe, um zu testen, ob X damit starten kann.

Welche Grafikkarte benutzt Du ? Mache Hersteller (z.B. Matrox) bieten ganz gute Tools an, um die Config-Datei zu erstellen. Wenn es für Deine Karte auch so ein Tool gibt, kannst Du dann damit das Finetuning erstellen - erspart Nerven  :Smile: 

----------

## atrww

jetzt bekomm ich eine andere meldung:

release date: 18..... 

..... 

build operating system: linux 2.4.19-gentoo.... 

module loader presend 

... 

(==)log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time.... 

(==using config file "/root/XF86Config" 

fatal server error:

addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0

----------

## atrww

ich hab jetzt alles nochmal mit xf86config konfiguriert leider bekomm ich immer noch die fehlermeldung:

fatal server error:

addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0

----------

## jaso

Hast Du schon bei dejanews gesucht ? 

http://groups.google.com/advanced_group_search?hl=en

Gib dort mal Deine Fehlermeldung an

"addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0"

Es werden eine Menge Artikel dazu gefunden, vielleicht findest Du dort etwas ...

----------

